# بنات لوط



## التواقة للجنة (2 أبريل 2010)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا فتحت الرد على شبهه اكل الاطفال فى الكتاب المقدس لقيت العضو اللى حضرتة تكرم ورد على الشبهه كاتب جملة نفسى اعرف اية المقصود بيها
**كما استجاب حواء لكلام الحية وكما فكر بنات لوط بفكر خاطئ 
**يعنى اية فكروا بفكر خاطىء اية المقصود هنا
**شكرا*_​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2010)

لقد زنا بناته مع ابوهم بعد ان ناولوه الخمر . لكى يحيوا لهم نسلا حيث انهم ظنوا بهلاك جميع اهل الارض

اقرأى تكوين 19
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/19


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2010)

يُنقل الى  الرد على  الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2010)

بنات لوط اخطأوا و زنوا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 أبريل 2010)

لوط ليس نبي يا جماااااااااااااااااااعه اصلا شخص عادي و لو نبي بناته هن من اخطا و ليس هو

سلام


----------



## Jack sparrow (2 أبريل 2010)

هل قال أحد أن بنات لوط هم أشرف الخلق
سلام
​


----------



## Critic (2 أبريل 2010)

*1 بنات لوط اخطاوا و زنوا*
*2 لوط ليس نبى*
*3 جتى لو فرضا كان نبى فالانبياء بشر و غير معصومين و ليس من الغريب ان نجد اى شخص حتى لو كان نبى ان يخطأ و يتوب !*


----------



## حمورابي (2 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
هذا التَعْليق كــُنتُ قَدّ وَضَعتُهُ في أحدّ المَواقِع للْردّ على هذا المَوضوعْ 
وجاء فِيهَ 

وجاء في النص السرياني علما ً هذه الترجمة التي وِضعتُها . هي ترجمة قديمة ولا توجد فيها سهوله في اللفظ أو تحديث اللغة لكي تواكب القارئ بطابع جديد بل هي قديمة  

ܘܐ ܡܸܪܐ ܓܘܪܬܐ ܠܙܥܘܪܬܐ ܒܵܒܲܢ ܣܝܒܼܵܐ ܝ ܠܐ ܘܐ ܢܵܫܵܐ ܠܝܬ ܒܐܲܪܥܐ ܠܐܘܪܐ ܠܟܣܠܢ ܐܝܟܼ ܐܘܪܚܐ ܕܟܠܗ ܐܪܥܐ ܬܐܝ ܡܫܐܟܼ ܠܒܵܒܲܢ ܚܲܡܪܐ ܘܕܡܟܼܵܟܼ ܥܡܗ ܘܡܲܚܵܟ ܡܢ ܒܵܒܲܢ ܙܪܥܐ

تكوين أصحاح 19 

31وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ، وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْرًا وَنَضْطَجعُ مَعَهُ، فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً»

أعتقد تِكملت النص سوف يُلقي الضوء على الموضوع أكثر حول لوط ومدينة صوغر وأبنتيه . 

23وَإِذْ أَشْرَقَتِ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ دَخَلَ لُوطٌ إِلَى صُوغَرَ، 24فَأَمْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ كِبْرِيتًا وَنَارًا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 25وَقَلَبَ تِلْكَ الْمُدُنَ، وَكُلَّ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَجَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الْمُدُنِ، وَنَبَاتَِ الأَرْضِ. 26وَنَظَرَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ فَصَارَتْ عَمُودَ مِلْحٍ.
27وَبَكَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فِي الْغَدِ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي وَقَفَ فِيهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، 28وَتَطَلَّعَ نَحْوَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ، وَنَحْوَ كُلِّ أَرْضِ الدَّائِرَةِ، وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا دُخَانُ الأَرْضِ يَصْعَدُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ. 29وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا أَخْرَبَ اللهُ مُدُنَ الدَّائِرَةِ أَنَّ اللهَ ذَكَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَأَرْسَلَ لُوطًا مِنْ وَسَطِ الانْقِلاَبِ. حِينَ قَلَبَ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي سَكَنَ فِيهَا لُوطٌ.
30وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ، وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ.

وأكبر دليل على أن أبنتي لوط كان الهدف من المضاجعة هو أقامة نسل هو الدخول الى أبيهما مرة واحدة لكل واحده منهن ً 

ف الكُبرى دخلت مرة واحد . 

وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا
والصُغرى أيضا ً مرة واحدة . 

وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ، وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا
الكُبرى . حِبلت . ب 

37فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنًا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوآبَ»،
والصُغرى . حبلت . ب 

38وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضًا وَلَدَتِ ابْنًا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي»،

المُضاجعة التي دارت في الحديث الوارد لم تِكن من أجل المُتعة أو اللذة بل لأجل أقامة نسل . بما أن أعتقاد الفتاتين .كان أنه 

وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.

لا يوجد أثبات قوي على مدينة صوغر هل بقوا فيها أم مروا منها . وحتى لايوجد دليل على كيفية المدينة وهل تم تواجد السكان فيها . أم قول لوط للسيد الرب الهرب اليها لكي ينجوا هو وأعتقد أنها أفنيت . 

20هُوَذَا الْمَدِينَةُ هذِهِ قَرِيبَةٌ لِلْهَرَبِ إِلَيْهَا وَهِيَ صَغِيرَةٌ. أَهْرُبُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ صَغِيرَةً؟ فَتَحْيَا نَفْسِي
هذه المدينة قد تكون مكان لحفظ عائلة لوط من النار . . . ويسأل الرب اليست صغيرة . فتحيا نفسي . لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس . هل يوجد فيها أو تواجد فيها قوم أو بشر . بل كان هدف لوط أن تحيا نفسه . وكان خوفه من الهروب الى الجبل بسببْ أنه 

وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَهْرُبَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لَعَلَّ الشَّرَّ يُدْرِكُنِي فَأَمُوتَ

وجاء في الكتاب . 

30وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ، وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (2 أبريل 2010)

*اول مرة بصراحة اعرف ان بنات لوط زنوا مع ابوهم
*​


----------



## Jack sparrow (2 أبريل 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *اول مرة بصراحة اعرف ان بنات لوط زنوا مع ابوهم
> *​



*أديكى عرفتى

*​


----------



## حمورابي (2 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
الزميلة التواقة الى الجنة . هو صيحح المــُصطلح المــُستخدم ألأن هو الزنا . لنرى به ما كان قد حدث ولكن بتسليط الضوء على تلك الاحداث الهدف لم يكن الشهوه أو المتعة . بل 
تكوين أصحاح 19 

وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ، وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْرًا وَنَضْطَجعُ مَعَهُ، فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 أبريل 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *اول مرة بصراحة اعرف ان بنات لوط زنوا مع ابوهم
> *​



قولنا لوط مش نبي فقط قريب ابراهيم

هو نبي عندكم في الاسلام ليه معرفش رغم وصفه في القرأن بعبد من عبادنا صالحين

يعني مجرد عبد صالح و ابن عم ابراهيم

انا اخشي ان يكون الاسلام قد تبني عقيده عصمه البشر ككل لا الانبياء فحسب:t9:و عصمه الملائكه

تذكري اختي لا بشر ولا ملاك معصوم

الله فقط

و الا يبقي اشراك في مجده صح ولا غلط لا معصوم الا الله 

تحياتي ليكي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## جاليلليو (12 أبريل 2010)

يا سيدي الكريم :
لقد وصف الكتاب المقدس لوط بانه عبد صالح فقد جاء فيه (( سار مع الرب )) وجاء فيه (( انه كان بارا)) وجاء فيه ( وجد نعمة في عين الرب )) ....الخ
اولا : فهل يعقل ان يوصف عبدا من طرف الله بهذا الوصف ويفعل فاحشة الزنا بدون ان يشعر!!!!!!!!! 
ثانيا : من اين لبنات لوط بالخمر وهو عبد صالح لا يشرب الخمر ولا يسمح لاهله به !!!!!!!!
ثالثا : كيف برجل يسقى خمرا مرتين ولا يشعر !!!!!!!!!!!!
رابعا : كيف برجل سكران لا يقوى هو على القيام بان يقوم ........!!!! بمعنى هل الخمر يفقد شاربه القدرة على التمييز والتفكير و الادراك ويتركه قادرا فقط على ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خامسا : هل يعقل إله عادل ومحب ان يصف رجل بهذا الوصف ثم يتركه يفعل الفاحشة بدون ان يتدخل؟؟؟
سادسا : هل يعقل بامرأة ان تفكر في الانجاب وهي في حالة فرار وخوف مع اختها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارجو من السائل و المجيب ان يفكر بعقل 2010 و يجيبنا بتعليق صريح


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 أبريل 2010)

*الاستاذ جاليلليو حضرتك بتقول ترجو من السائل والمجيب التفكير
انا دخلت عرضت سؤال وعايزة تفسيرة من خلال الانجيل ووجهة نظر الاخوة المسيحيين
اما وجهه نظرى انا دى بتاعتى ومش قولتها لحد هنا انا سألت وحضاراتهم تفضلوا وجاوبوا عليا وكتر الف خيرهم
اما مسألة انا اقتنعت ولا لا دى برضة بتاعتى انا وانا لوحدى مش من حق اى حد ينتقد سؤالى
الانتقاد يوجة لحضرتك انك داخل منتدى لمجرد الانتقاد مش اكتر
لكن انا لا
*​


----------



## جاليلليو (12 أبريل 2010)

يا سيدتي التواقة انا جد آسف انت فهمت كلامي خطأ انا لم اقصد اهانة او جرح او تعجيز اي حد من الاخوة مهما كانت ديانتهم 
كما انني لم اوجه سؤال حول الاقتناع لحضرتك كل الي اردته  هل كلامي منطقي ام لا 
مرة اخرى اكرر اسفي لسيادتك المحترمة وربنا يرعاك وينور طريقك


----------



## Alcrusader (12 أبريل 2010)

*مافي أحد بدون خاطئة. 
* *"10 كما هو مكتوب: أنه  				ليس بار ولا واحد *
*11 ليس من يفهم. ليس  				من يطلب الله *
*12 الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا  				معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا، ليس ولا واحد *
*13 حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح.  				بألسنتهم قد مكروا. سم الأصلال تحت شفاههم *
*14 وفمهم مملوء لعنة  				ومرارة *
*15 أرجلهم سريعة إلى  				سفك الدم *
*16 في طرقهم اغتصاب  				وسحق *
*17 وطريق السلام لم  				يعرفوه *
*18 ليس خوف الله قدام  				عيونهم" رومية 3: 10 - 18 
*
*

( لأن الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ليس بار ليس ولا واحد  )رومية 3: 23

*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 أبريل 2010)

*البار الوحيد في تاريخ كل البشر هو الرب يسوع المسيح .
*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 أبريل 2010)

*انا اسفة استاذ جاليلليو
انا فهمت حضرتك غلط وفعلا اتضايقت
بس حصل خير
انا اسفة مرة تانية
*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 أبريل 2010)

> اولا : فهل يعقل ان يوصف عبدا من طرف الله بهذا الوصف ويفعل فاحشة الزنا بدون ان يشعر!!!!!!!!!



كل الانبياء ابرار .. لكن ليسوا كاملين .. لان الكمال لله وحده ..
من قال انه فعل فاحشة الزنا فى وعيه حتى تتهمه انت بذلك ؟؟


> ثانيا : من اين لبنات لوط بالخمر وهو عبد صالح لا يشرب الخمر ولا يسمح لاهله به !!!!!!!!



من قال لك ان الخمر محرم ؟؟؟ 
فى الحقيقة السكر فقط هو المحرم .


> ثالثا : كيف برجل يسقى خمرا مرتين ولا يشعر !!!!!!!!!!!!



من قال انه لم يشعر بالخمر ؟؟؟


> رابعا : كيف برجل سكران لا يقوى هو على القيام بان يقوم ........!!!! بمعنى هل الخمر يفقد شاربه القدرة على التمييز والتفكير و الادراك ويتركه قادرا فقط على ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



لما بيسكر الانسان .. بيعمل اعمال لا يصبح قادر فى بعض الاحيان على ان يتذكرها .. اسأل دكتور .


> خامسا : هل يعقل إله عادل ومحب ان يصف رجل بهذا الوصف ثم يتركه يفعل الفاحشة بدون ان يتدخل؟؟؟



الله لا يمنع احد من ان يخطئ .. الله يعطى للانسان الحرية فى افعاله .. حتى يحاسبه الله بعد ذلك على اعماله .
فى المسيحية الانسان مخير وليس مسير.


> سادسا : هل يعقل بامرأة ان تفكر في الانجاب وهي في حالة فرار وخوف مع اختها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



نعم .. هل تعرف السبب ..
Gen 19:32 ​هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْرًا وَنَضْطَجعُ مَعَهُ، *فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». *
ظنا ان العالم كله قد فنى بالنار والكبريت ..​


----------



## جاليلليو (15 أبريل 2010)

يا سيدي فاحشة لوط اعظم الفواحش (زنا المحارم)انت لو قام بها رجل تعرفه لا اعتقد انك ستصافحة مرة اخري رغم اننا في زمن التحرر 2010 انا معك ان الانبياء قد يخطئون في امور دنياهم و في حدود بشريتهم لكن ان يرتكبوا اعظم الفواحش هذا مستحيل مستحيل فهم قدوة البشر هل ستقبل رئيسا زنا مع ابنته ولو لم يكن في وعيه !!!؟ 
يا سيدي الخمر محرم لانها تسلب العقل ثم انا بنات لوط لماذا سقياه خمرا ان لم تكن تسكر ؟؟؟؟؟ فقد فعلوا ذلك حتى لا يفيق ويفعل ما يريدون دون شعور منه 
لم يشعر بالخمر بدليل انه زنا معهما مرتين ولم يدري !!!!
لما بيسكر الانسان صحيح انه قد يعمل اعمالا كبيرة لكن لا تصل الى درجة زنا المحارم والا كل بنات السكريين فعل فيهم ما فعل ولكنا نسمع بذلك كل ثانية ولكانت السجون مليئة بزاني المحارم
وهل الله يتخلى على انسان بار ويتركه يفعل به اعظم الفواحش مرتين خاصة وانه ليس في وعيه فهو هنا مسير وليس مخير  ايت التخيير لانسان سكران ؟؟؟؟
وهل كانت بنات لوط لا تعلمان من ابيهما شيئا عن البشرية وعددا ومدنها لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟؟
اسئل اي امراة خائفة في اخر شئ تفكر فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2010)

> انا معك ان الانبياء قد يخطئون في امور دنياهم و في حدود بشريتهم


ممتاز
معلومة لحضرتك . لوط رجل بار ولكنه ليس من الانبياء . وبذلك يسقط كل كلامك اللى قلته .


> وهل الله يتخلى على انسان بار ويتركه يفعل به اعظم الفواحش مرتين خاصة وانه ليس في وعيه


ركز معايا شوية ارجوك .
الله وضع للانسان الطريق الصح وقالوا عليه ..
اما الانسان فهو حر فى اختياره . على ان يتحمل نتيجة اختياره فى النهاية.


> فهو هنا مسير وليس مخير ايت التخيير لانسان سكران ؟؟؟؟


مخير .. لانه كان امامه الا يشرب الخمر لدرجة السكر.


> وهل كانت بنات لوط لا تعلمان من ابيهما شيئا عن البشرية وعددا ومدنها لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟؟
> اسئل اي امراة خائفة في اخر شئ تفكر فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم ..  
من قال انهم خائفين . بعد ان صاروا فى الجبل .

اكررها لك مرة تانية .
لوط رجل بار ولكنه ليس نبى من الانبياء .


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على الرد وعلى سعة الصدر التي ابداها الاخوة الافاضل
والتعليق الاخير من من اثار الموضوع


----------



## esambraveheart (17 مايو 2010)

*عجيب امر المسلمين و مريضة هي محاولاتهم الصاق نجاسة قرانهم عنوة بالكتاب المقدس بغرض التجريح الاعمي الحاقد.
هل اذا زنت امراة او رجل لا نبوة لهم و لا رساله و ذكر الكتاب من امانته سقطتهم و لم يغفلها كالقران تكون هذه وصمة عار علي الكتاب المقدس و علي ايمان المسيحيين ؟؟؟​*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (17 مايو 2010)

> *فأنا أوافقك الرأي أن الأنبياء ليسوا بمعصومين *



*انت لا توافق على هذا فانتم المسلمين تؤمنون بعصمة البشر وتشركون بالله بذلك والا لما قلت :*



> *ولكن مثل هذه الخطيئه المروعه لا يمكن لنبي من أنبياء الله أن يقع فيها مهما كانت الظروف و الأعزار.*



*اذن انتم تؤمنون بعصمة البشر والعصمة لله وحده بالتالي انتم مشركون !

ثم قال لك الزملاء ان لوط ليس نبي فهل توجد صعوبة في فهم واستيعاب الكلام ام تريد ان نترجمة لك في لغة اخرى يسهل عليك فهمها ؟!

لا احد معصوم الا الله وحده وكل البشر يخطئون والانبياء بشر مثلهم مثل غيرهم فلا عصمة لهم ولا حتى قرانك يقول بعصمة الانبياء .*.!



> *ولو أيضا إفترضنا أنه رجل صالح وليس نبي *



*الصلاح لله وحده فقط ..

مت 19: 17 ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله

رو 3: 12	الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.*

*المشكلة عندكم انتم يا مسلمين وهي الشرك بالله .. انتم تقولون بعصمة البشر وصلاحهم بينما العصمة والصلاح لله وحده ..!

تخلصوا من هذا الشرك ومن دينكم الشركي ثم تعالوا .*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2010)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *انت لا توافق على هذا فانتم المسلمين تؤمنون بعصمة البشر وتشركون بالله بذلك والا لما قلت :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صدقت يا أخي. *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مايو 2010)

> هذه القصه من القصص التي إختلقها بعض أحبار اليهود لهدف واحد وهو إتهام الأمم الأخرى بأنهم أولاد زنا وأن اليهود هم شعب الله المختار


 
هذه من شبهات الملحدين الذين لا يؤمنون بعصمه الوحي الالهي ابدا

لو كان الغرض من كتابه ذلك الاتهام هوا اتهام غير اليهود بالزنا لكان لم يذكر ان داوود زني و اخطا مع بتشيبع امرأه اوريا الحثي و كيف انهم تابوا

فعلي كدا بقي يبقي اليهود برضه ولاد زنا

لا يا سيدي

البشر ليسوا معصومين ابدا 

النبي معصوم في ما يبلغ من رسالته

و ليس في حياته

انه صحيح ليس مجرما و لكنه عرضه للخطأ مثل اي شخص في الكون

العصمه لله وحده

هو من لا يخطيء ابدا

اما البشر الترابي الفاني فخاطئ

ان كان البشر معصوما لشارك الله في مجده و عصمته و هذا شرك

ابونا ادم اول خاطئ

افلا يكون نسله خاطئا

مش كدا ولا ايه

لا الملائكه معصومون ولا البشر الفاني

الله وحده المعصوم لانه الكامل الازلي

اما نحن فمهما فعلنا نخطئ

سلام و نعمه


----------



## bashaeran (19 مايو 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> انا فتحت الرد على شبهه اكل الاطفال فى الكتاب المقدس لقيت العضو اللى حضرتة تكرم ورد على الشبهه كاتب جملة نفسى اعرف اية المقصود بيها
> **كما استجاب حواء لكلام الحية وكما فكر بنات لوط بفكر خاطئ
> **يعنى اية فكروا بفكر خاطىء اية المقصود هنا
> **شكرا*_​



*اختي الكريمة فكر الانسان كان قديما او حديثا ، يكون كما هو لا يتغير ومهما حاول الانسان ان يكون الافضل فمستحيل خاصة واذا كان في الشدة صحيح كثير من القصص سمعنى وقرانا عن الخلاص ، لكن لا يعني بان كثير من الاحداث تمر على الانسان وخاصة في المحن انذاك لا يفكر في الخطيئة او رذيلة او سوء لكن يفكر في فترة التي فيها فقط اتمنى ان لا  يرى اي احد ذلك لانكي  لم تمري بفترة الحرب او التشرد او لم تسمعي اي احد يذكر لك ذلك لكن الواقع هو هو لا يتغير نحن نعيشه كل يوم لان الارهاب بات هو المسيطر الان لا اقصد اهانا ( لاننا في العراق ) نعيش معه رغم كل ما هو مستحيل.*


----------



## الراجى رحمته (24 مايو 2010)

اولا من يزعم ان لوط ليس نبى اريد دليلا من الكتاب المقدس انه ليس نبى وفقط رجل صالح................

ثانيا لماذا تم ذكره  كثيرا فى كتابكم المقدس وذكر     قصصه اذا لم يكن نبى ولماذا هو بالذات دونا عن باقى الصالحين..............................
ثالثا اريد ان اعرف كيف لرجل صالح ان يشرب الخمر ....
رابعا طالما اعترفتم انه ( زنا )  فهل كفر عن ذنبه ام عاقبه الله ام ترك بدون عقاب اريد الدليل من كتابكم المقدس
خامسا  هل خلت الارض وقئذ من رجل سوى لوط (لشيخ الكبير )  مع الدليل من كتابكم


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 مايو 2010)

*



			اولا من يزعم ان لوط ليس نبى اريد دليلا من الكتاب المقدس انه ليس نبى وفقط رجل صالح................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نحن المطالبين باثبات انه ليس نبي؟
ام انت مطالب باثبات انه نبي من الكتاب المقدس؟

هات حبيبي النص اللي يقول انه نبي




			ثانيا لماذا تم ذكره كثيرا فى كتابكم المقدس وذكر قصصه اذا لم يكن نبى ولماذا هو بالذات دونا عن باقى الصالحين..............................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و من قال لك ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر فقط الانبياء؟
و من قال لك انه ذكر لوط فقط دونا عن باقي الصالحين؟




			ثالثا اريد ان اعرف كيف لرجل صالح ان يشرب الخمر ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و هل الرجل الصاح هو بلا خطية؟
هل الرجل الصالح معصوم؟




			رابعا طالما اعترفتم انه ( زنا ) فهل كفر عن ذنبه ام عاقبه الله ام ترك بدون عقاب اريد الدليل من كتابكم المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و من قال لك انه زنا اصلا؟
بنات لوط هما من زنيا بأبيهما




			خامسا هل خلت الارض وقئذ من رجل سوى لوط (لشيخ الكبير ) مع الدليل من كتابكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر
في التكوين 19

29 وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا أَخْرَبَ اللهُ مُدُنَ الدَّائِرَةِ أَنَّ اللهَ ذَكَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَأَرْسَلَ لُوطًا مِنْ وَسَطِ الانْقِلاَبِ. حِينَ قَلَبَ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي سَكَنَ فِيهَا لُوطٌ.
30 وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ، وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ، لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ.
31 وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ، وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.
32 هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْرًا وَنَضْطَجعُ مَعَهُ، فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً».​
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2010)

*


الراجى رحمته قال:



			اولا من يزعم ان لوط ليس نبى اريد دليلا من الكتاب المقدس انه ليس نبى وفقط رجل صالح................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


الراجى رحمته قال:


>



*بكل سرور اخي ..تفضل :*
*عند اعتزام الله اهلاك سدوم و عمورة و التي كان لوط ساكنا في تخومها " كلم الله نبيه ابراهيم " لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه من اهل المدينه بالرغم من انه كان ساكنا بعيدا و لم يكلم لوطا نفسه عن اهل مدينته بالرغم من ان لوطا كان ساكنا في سدوم و لو كان لوط نبيا او لو كان هو النبي في تلك الاثناء لارسله الله هو نفسه لاهل مدينته و لسمع  لتوسلات لوط و ليس لتوسلات نبيه ابراهيم انظر :*​​*17 **فقال الرب هل اخفي عن ابراهيم ما انا فاعله.*
*18 **وابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة وقوية ويتبارك به جميع امم الارض.*
*19 **لاني عرفته لكي يوصي بنيه وبيته من بعده ان يحفظوا طريق الرب ليعملوا برا وعدلا لكي ياتي الرب لابراهيم بما تكلم به.(و ليس للوط)*
*20 **وقال الرب ان صراخ سدوم وعمورة قد كثر وخطيتهم قد عظمت جدا.*
*21 **انزل وأرى هل فعلوا بالتمام حسب صراخها الآتي اليّ.والا فاعلم.*
*22 **وانصرف الرجال من هناك وذهبوا نحو سدوم.واما ابراهيم فكان لم يزل قائما امام الرب*
*23 **فتقدم ابراهيم وقال أفتهلك البار مع الاثيم.*
*24 **عسى ان يكون خمسون بارا في المدينة.أفتهلك المكان ولا تصفح عنه من اجل الخمسين بارا الذين فيه.*
*25 **حاشا لك ان تفعل مثل هذا الامر ان تميت البار مع الاثيم فيكون البار كالاثيم.حاشا لك.أديان كل الارض لا يصنع عدلا.*
*26 **فقال الرب ان وجدت في سدوم خمسين بارا في المدينة فاني اصفح عن المكان كله من اجلهم.*
*27 **فاجاب ابراهيم وقال اني قد شرعت اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد.*
*28 **ربما نقص الخمسون بارا خمسة.أتهلك كل المدينة بالخمسة.فقال لا اهلك ان وجدت هناك خمسة واربعين.*
*29 **فعاد يكلمه ايضا وقال عسى ان يوجد هناك اربعون.فقال لا افعل من اجل الاربعين.*
*30 **فقال لا يسخط المولى فاتكلم.عسى ان يوجد هناك ثلاثون.فقال لا افعل ان وجدت هناك ثلاثين.*
*31 **فقال اني قد شرعت اكلم المولى.عسى ان يوجد هناك عشرون.فقال لا اهلك من اجل العشرين.*
*32 **فقال لا يسخط المولى فاتكلم هذه المرة فقط.عسى ان يوجد هناك عشرة.فقال لا اهلك من اجل العشرة.*

*فهل كان الله يسمح للوط بان يكلمه هكذا كما لو كان صديقه مثلما سمح لابراهيم نبيه ؟؟؟؟*

*بل علي العكس نجد الله " يامر" لوطا بلسان ملاكه بالا ينظر للوراء عندما يخرج من المدينه وقت اهلاكها . *
*و لاحظ ان الله نفسه يقول في الايات السابقه ضمنيا انه :*
* " لا يوجد نبي  له في  سدوم و انما بالكاد يفتقد الله فيها  من قد يكونوا مجرد ابرار صالحين فقط"..*
*و يعلم انهم لا يزيدون علي العشرة حتي.*
*لكن لوطا كان محسوبا و محصيا عند الله من هؤلاء " الابرار" الذين لو كان ملاك الرب وجد عددهم في المدينة يكتمل " لعشرة" رجال فقط ما كان الله اهلك المدينه ..و في رحلة الملاكين للمدينة لاحصاء عدد الابرار هناك عرجوا علي بيت لوط بصفته " البار الوحيد" الموجود في تلك المدينه .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2010)

*


الراجى رحمته قال:



			[
ثانيا لماذا تم ذكره  كثيرا فى كتابكم المقدس وذكر     قصصه اذا لم يكن نبى ولماذا هو بالذات دونا عن باقى الصالحين..............................

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا :
لانه كان البار الوحيد في مدينة  كانت مضرب المثل في النجاسة و الشر ..و من يستطيع ان يحفظ نفسه وسط كل هذا الشر و تلك النجاس لابد و انه يكون متميزا و بارا في عين الهه و يستحق ان يذكره برحمته .
ثانيا :
لوط رمز للناجين من الجحيم في هذا العالم و  الذين سيكونون قلائل و معدودين بالرغم من تعداد سكان الارض الذين يقدرون بالمليارات .
و السيد المسيح قال عن ذلك :
اجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق ( اي لا نتبع سقطات العالم و نثبت علي الايمان بالرغم من المغريات و الفساد حولنا و الضيق مثلما فعل لوط فخلص)
و ايضا يقول السيد المسيح له كل المجد :
من يثبت الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص ( و كما ثبت لوط و لم يتبع ضلال اهل مدينته فخلص هو و اهل بيته فهكذا ايضا سيخلص من يثبت علي الايمان الي المنتهي).




ثالثا اريد ان اعرف كيف لرجل صالح ان يشرب الخمر ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يكن الخمر وقتها محرما و لم يكن قد صدر بعد في ايام لوط تحريم الهي للخمر 



رابعا طالما اعترفتم انه ( زنا )  فهل كفر عن ذنبه ام عاقبه الله ام ترك بدون عقاب اريد الدليل من كتابكم المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

لوط لم يذنب و لم يكن له ذنب في هذا الامر لانه كان تحت كالنائم و لم يعلم ما فعلته ابنتاه به اثناء نومه العميق بفعل الخمر:
33  فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة.ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع ابيها.ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها.



خامسا  هل خلت الارض وقئذ من رجل سوى لوط (لشيخ الكبير )  مع الدليل من كتابكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


المقصود بالارض هو انه بهلاك كل رجال عشيرة لوط في سدوم انقطع امل ابنتاه في الزواج لان البنت كانت لا تزوج الا لرجل من عشيرتها ..و بهذا فقد اعتبرت بنات لوط  انه في الارض كلها  لم يعد يوجد رجال يصلحون للزواج منهما لان رجال عشيرتهما فنوا .يبرهن علي ذلك ما حدث مع زوجات ابني " راعوث" الذين ماتا :
  فقالت نعمي لكنتيها اذهبا ارجعا كل واحدة الى بيت امها.وليصنع الرب معكما احسانا كما صنعتما بالموتى وبي.
9  وليعطكما الرب ان تجدا راحة كل واحدة في بيت رجلها.فقبّلتهما ورفعن اصواتهنّ وبكين.
10  فقالتا لها اننا نرجع معك الى شعبك.
11  فقالت نعمي ارجعا يا بنتيّ.لماذا تذهبان معي.هل في احشائي بنون بعد حتى يكونوا لكما رجالا.
12  ارجعا يا بنتي واذهبا لاني قد شخت عن ان اكون لرجل.وان قلت لي رجاء ايضا باني اصير هذه الليلة لرجل وألد بنين ايضا
13  هل تصبران لهم حتى يكبروا.هل تنحجزان من اجلهم عن ان تكونا لرجل
و ايضا كان لوط ساكنا في مغارة ..و معني هذا انه كان ساكنا في منطقة غير ماهولة بالسكان  و الا ما كان احتمي في المغارة من وحوش البريه لو كان هنك جيران ينبهونه او حتي يستضيفونه و بناته في خيامهم ..و ازاء ذلك و ازاء الخراب و هلاك كل سكان سدوم ظنت ابنتاه انه لم يعد هناك امل لهما في ايجاد رجال تتزوجهم  كلاهما بعد هلاك كل رجال عشيرتهم في سدوم لتنجبا لابيهما نسلا " ذكورا" فتحييا اسمه خاصة و انه كان معروفا ان الرجل قديما لم يكن يتزوج الا من بنات عشيرته و اهله  و لا البنت كانت تزوج الا لرجل من عشيرتها ..و اقرب قريب للوط كان ابراهيم و هذا كان ساكنا في ارض بعيده ..و لهذا فعلتا ما فعلتاه من ياسهما في ايجاد  رجال للزواج بعد هلاك كل رجال عشيرتهما في سدوم .​*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2010)

*


الراجى رحمته قال:



			[
ثانيا لماذا تم ذكره  كثيرا فى كتابكم المقدس وذكر     قصصه اذا لم يكن نبى ولماذا هو بالذات دونا عن باقى الصالحين..............................

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا :
لانه كان البار الوحيد في مدينة  كانت مضرب المثل في النجاسة و الشر ..و من يستطيع ان يحفظ نفسه وسط كل هذا الشر و تلك النجاس لابد و انه يكون متميزا و بارا في عين الهه و يستحق ان يذكره برحمته .
ثانيا :
لوط رمز للناجين من الجحيم في هذا العالم و  الذين سيكونون قلائل و معدودين بالرغم من تعداد سكان الارض الذين يقدرون بالمليارات .
و السيد المسيح قال عن ذلك :
اجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق ( اي لا نتبع سقطات العالم و نثبت علي الايمان بالرغم من المغريات و الفساد حولنا و الضيق مثلما فعل لوط فخلص)
و ايضا يقول السيد المسيح له كل المجد :
من يثبت الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص ( و كما ثبت لوط و لم يتبع ضلال اهل مدينته فخلص هو و اهل بيته فهكذا ايضا سيخلص من يثبت علي الايمان الي المنتهي).




ثالثا اريد ان اعرف كيف لرجل صالح ان يشرب الخمر ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم يكن الخمر وقتها محرما و لم يكن قد صدر بعد في ايام لوط تحريم الهي للخمر 



رابعا طالما اعترفتم انه ( زنا )  فهل كفر عن ذنبه ام عاقبه الله ام ترك بدون عقاب اريد الدليل من كتابكم المقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

لوط لم يذنب و لم يكن له ذنب في هذا الامر لانه كان تحت كالنائم و لم يعلم ما فعلته ابنتاه به اثناء نومه العميق بفعل الخمر:
33  فسقتا اباهما خمرا في تلك الليلة.ودخلت البكر واضطجعت مع ابيها.ولم يعلم باضطجاعها ولا بقيامها.



خامسا  هل خلت الارض وقئذ من رجل سوى لوط (لشيخ الكبير )  مع الدليل من كتابكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


المقصود بالارض هو انه بهلاك كل رجال عشيرة لوط في سدوم انقطع امل ابنتاه في الزواج لان البنت كانت لا تزوج الا لرجل من عشيرتها ..و بهذا فقد اعتبرت بنات لوط  انه في الارض كلها  لم يعد يوجد رجال يصلحون للزواج منهما لان رجال عشيرتهما فنوا .يبرهن علي ذلك ما حدث مع زوجات ابني " راعوث" الذين ماتا :
  فقالت نعمي لكنتيها اذهبا ارجعا كل واحدة الى بيت امها.وليصنع الرب معكما احسانا كما صنعتما بالموتى وبي.
9  وليعطكما الرب ان تجدا راحة كل واحدة في بيت رجلها.فقبّلتهما ورفعن اصواتهنّ وبكين.
10  فقالتا لها اننا نرجع معك الى شعبك.
11  فقالت نعمي ارجعا يا بنتيّ.لماذا تذهبان معي.هل في احشائي بنون بعد حتى يكونوا لكما رجالا.
12  ارجعا يا بنتي واذهبا لاني قد شخت عن ان اكون لرجل.وان قلت لي رجاء ايضا باني اصير هذه الليلة لرجل وألد بنين ايضا
13  هل تصبران لهم حتى يكبروا.هل تنحجزان من اجلهم عن ان تكونا لرجل
و ايضا كان لوط ساكنا في مغارة ..و معني هذا انه كان ساكنا في منطقة غير ماهولة بالسكان  و الا ما كان احتمي في المغارة من وحوش البريه لو كان هنك جيران ينبهونه او حتي يستضيفونه و بناته في خيامهم ..و ازاء ذلك و ازاء الخراب و هلاك كل سكان سدوم ظنت ابنتاه انه لم يعد هناك امل لهما في ايجاد رجال تتزوجهم  كلاهما بعد هلاك كل رجال عشيرتهم في سدوم لتنجبا لابيهما نسلا " ذكورا" فتحييا اسمه خاصة و انه كان معروفا ان الرجل قديما لم يكن يتزوج الا من بنات عشيرته و اهله  و لا البنت كانت تزوج الا لرجل من عشيرتها ..و اقرب قريب للوط كان ابراهيم و هذا كان ساكنا في ارض بعيده ..و لهذا فعلتا ما فعلتاه من ياسهما في ايجاد  رجال للزواج بعد هلاك كل رجال عشيرتهما في سدوم .​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 مايو 2010)

*



			قريه كلها شر وفساد والرجل الوحيد الصالح فيها يشرب الخمر التى هى ام المفاسد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا عزيزي
ام المفاسد هي الشرك بالله
و هذه القرية كانت لا تعبد الله
و هذه كانت اول وصية في الناموس

لوط كان رجل صالح لأنه يعبد الله
لكن ليس معني هذا انه لا يخطئ
فالجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا , ليس من يعمل صلاحا , ليس ولا واحد




			وكيف بعد كل هذه الشرور لم تكن الخمر قد حرمت بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة التحريم بالامر؟
هل قال لك ان ما حدث هو شئ طبيعي؟
بالعكس
ما حدث هو خطأ صريح و خطية واضحة




			وكيف لبناته ان يزنين اين التربيه الصالحه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اين حتى التربيه العاديه وليست الصالحه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما يكون الزنا لمجرد المتعة و الشهوة .. وقتها يتعلق الامر بالتربية
اما الوضع هنا فقلنا لك انه من اجل النسل
انها طبعا خطية كبيرة لا شك في ذلك
لكن لا دخل لهذا بالتربية و العادات




			حسنا المدينه كلها خربه 
من الطبيعى ان يرحلوا لمكان مأهول بالسكان 
وليلتمسو ازواجا بدلا من هذه الفعله الشنعاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لجئوا هاربين لأقرب مكان بعيد عن المدينة
و استقروا فيه لحين تهيئة امورهم للرحيل لمكان مألوف




			ام ان الزنا ايضا لم يكن محرم فى وقئذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الزنا محرّم
و ما حدث هو خطية صريحة .. و هذا لم ينكره اي شخص
فلا تلقينا بما هو ليس موجود الا في خيالك الخاوي




			وهل من المعقول ان لوط بدا يعمر الارض وحده وهو الشيخ الهرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزي الغاية كانت اقامة نسل لــ لوط
و ليس تعمير الارض
ركّز شوية




			الم يكن لبناته على اختلاف اعمارهم اى زوج او اى ولد ايعقل انهم جميعا لم يكونو انجبو ؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم لم يكن لهم ازواج ولا اولاد
ايه العجيب في الموضوع يعني؟




			انتم من ادعيتم انه(( ليس نبى)) والبينه على من ادعى هات انت النص الصريح اللى يقول انه مش نبى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن لم ندعي شيئا
النبي نعرف انه نبي عندما يصرّح الكتاب المقدس بذلك
اما من لم يصرح الكتاب بنبوته فلا نعتبره نبيا

فهل كل شخص يذكر اسمه .. يجب علي الكتاب ان يقول ان هذا ليس نبي؟
ما هذا الفكر العقيم؟

عزيزي انت تقول انه نبي و هذا غير موجود في الكتاب
فأنت المطالب باثبات ذلك




			لم يذكر غير لوط فى قصه هذه القريه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأنه كان الوحيد الصالح في القرية




			حدد نوع الخطيئه صغيره ام كبيره
شرب الخمر والزنا من اكبر الكبائر ولا يفعلها ابدا عبد صالح ولا حتى عادى لايفعلها الافاسق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصلاح هو عبادة الله وليس غيره
المسيحية لا يوجد فيها كبائر و صغائر
كل الخطية هي خطية كبيرة في عيني الرب
و نعيد وو نقول كمان مرة
من زنتا هم بنتي لوط و ليس لوط نفسه
لوط لم يكن في وعيه

لوط اخطأ فعلا و لكنه ليس الزاني



الراجى رحمته قال:



تنبيه هام 

دى اصلا ردودى على ردودكم      امسح عنيك ودماغك كويس   ايها   السوفسطائى

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد انك من الافضل ان تلتزم الادب و الاحترام بإرادتك
لكي لا تجبر علي ذلك من قبل الادارة
لأن المكان هنا للمحترمين فقط​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2010)

*تم حذف كل المشاركا ت الغير مجديه ويغلق الموضوع لحين تواجد روك
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2010)

نعيد فتح الموضوع
الرجاء الإلتزام بمسار الموضوع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2010)

*الاخ   المعترض الذى نشرت  تعليقاته تحت أرقام 33  و34
أولا  -  أختار  لوط هذه المدينة لسكناه لانها كانت ارض  خصبة  مزدهرة  الزراعه والتجارة ومناسبة للمواشي وأبرز  الوحى الالهى  ان سكان أرض  سدوم وعمورة  أشرار  جدا  لدى الرب.
(  وهذه نقطة  تحسب  للوحى الالهى الكتابي  فهو يذم ويدين سلوك  أهل هاته البلاد  الشائن واباحيتهم )
نلاحظ ان  لوط  لما  كلم أصهارة وأنسبائه وعائلات الشباب المتقدم للزواج من بناته (-كان  كمازح فى اعين اصهاره) وهذا  يدلل  على ان  حتى  وسط العائلة الكبيرة لاهل زوجته ونسليبهم   مجموعه  من المستهزئين  العابثين  غير مقدرى المسئؤلية ولا وجود للتصديق او  الايمان او الجدية استكبارا  واغترارا
ولعل هذا  الوسط-الذى -ادانه وذمه الكتاب المقدس بطريقة مطلقه على طول الخط-فلم يترك فرصة الا وادانه-لعل هذا الوسط له دور فى  القاء  الضؤء على نوعية التربية والتعليم لهاتيين الفتاتين -إبنتى لوط-وتكوين شخصيتهما -وسلوكهما الشاذ الشائنز
+ بالنسبة لموضوع الخمر  : لازم اخواننا المسلمين يستوعبوا  وجهه نظر المسيحية فى الخمر فيكفوا عن  إملاء  نظر الاسلام على المسيحية
الخمر عندنا  هى  مادة  موجوده    زيها زى الجازولين وزى الكلور  وزى البوتاس  وزى صبغه اليود وزى الكولة وزى   الخل  وزيت الزيتون   هى  ((( ماده  ))) تدخل فى صناعات عده منها صناعات العطور   والصناعات الدوائية
ومسيحيتنا   لا مشكلة لها مع الماده   لان الماده فى حد  ذاتها  ليست الا وسيله من  الخالق بيد المخلوق -فالمخلوق هو صاحب الاراده  والتمييز  والعقل  والحرية والمبادئ وهو الذى   وجهت اليه السماء شرائعها ورسالاتها   وليس الى الخمر
لماذا لا نحرم الحديد والنحاس   مع كونه منهما تصنع السكاكين والسيوف التى نقتل بها  ونغدر بها نحن بني البشر اصحاب السياده والعقل
ام ان القتل  ليس جريمة    او انه خطية   مباحه محلله
لماذا لا تحرم البنزين والجازولين وهو الذى يمكن ان يشعل به المجرمون الحرائق الاليمة الفتاكة - او تنتحر  به  بعض النسوة -   ام ان   الاحراق حلالا بنظرك   او  الانتحار  مقبولا برائيك

إذن الخمر هنا  وعندنا ليست حراما فى حد ذاتها+  وكلى حسرة على عطار  من المتشددين  قام بإتلاف عده شحنات من   نوع باريسي  من البارفانات السبراى  لدى جاره التاجر-كبده مئتين الف دولار امريكى لان  الاسبراى  به كحول ايثلي  والكحول الايثيلي   خمر  والخمر  -حرام

هنا  هذا العبيط  ارتكب عده جرائم وخطايا لاتلاف شئ ليس هو حراما ان انتهى الامر لمجرد سكب الاسبراى  على  ملابس    المتعطرين او المتعطرات
لطالما  نظرت البشرية من قديم الازمان الى الخمر بصفته:  يقلل الشعور بالارهاق او الالام العضلية
يقلل الشعور بالعطش-لما قال المسيح انا عطشان على الصليب قدموا اليه خمرا ممزوجا بالافسنتين ليشرب.
والسببين متوفر  ويجوز  قبولهما منطقيا مع بطل قصتنا
 كما قلت  كان احد ال(مواد) الموجوده فى  الحياة اليومية للبشريه -خصوصا -قبل  ان يفرض الاسلامويين   فرضا رؤيتهم المزيده المتطرفة  على العالم المشرقي-واخلاءه -من الخمر...علما بأن عالمنا العربي  يعج الان  من حكامه الى محكوميه (من الوزير الى الخفير) ممن يأتى  فى غير سكر افعالا لا تقبل من السكارى
+إضافة أخرى   من اللى  قال أن ابنتى  لوط  -كانتا خائفتين!!!  ما النص الذى  يحتكم إليه.؟؟؟
إذا كان الاستدلال  هو سيد الموقف  فالاقرب قبول أنهما كانتا  على حال  ليس بأفضل من أخوالهما وأنسبائهما   فى الاستخفاف  والاستهزاء 
ونلاحظ ان   عمليه اللجوء للمغارة -أو الكهف  لم تستغرق دقائق ولا ساعات  ... ولكن استغرقت ايام واسابيع + ومع التدبر فى الحال الادبي الذى  ترعرعتاه عليه ونشاتا عليه  ..  يمكن نظريا  قبول  منهما  تصرفات اباحية  
فكل اناء  بما فيه  ينضح   . فحتى والدتهما  كانت آسفه متردده   متعلقة  بما ورائها  غير متحمسة الى ما  امامها ولا منشغله بتفاصيل  خلاص اسرتهافنالت جزائها.
مرة اخرى   الخمر  -هى ماده زى  الكلور  وزى البوتاس وزى الكيروسين  وزى  الانتى بيوتك وزى الكلوراتيير  و...  ونحن   -البشر-من يستعمل  المواد-لا   هى التى تستعملنا
(نوح البار  مغلوبا-على امره- من سيرة الاردياء  فى الدعارة . كان البار يعذب نفسه البارة  يوما فيوما بنظره إلى أفعالهم الاثيمة) رسالة معلمنا بطرس الثانية*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يونيو 2010)

يا استاذ راجى رحمته . مرحب بيك.
السؤال تم اجابته اكثر من مرة .. فهل لديك تعليق لم يقال .. او سؤال لم يجاب عنه . اتفضل بطرحه .

ولا نزيد مشاركات لا اهمية لها.
تقبل تحياتى.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يونيو 2010)

> ومادمت روح القدس لم تنزل عليك لعدم ايمانك فمن المستحيل ان تفهم


كلامك خاطئ يا عزيزى .

1- انظر لما قاله المسيح .
*(Matt 11:25) ​*​​​فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ، لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. 

عايز تفهم كلمة الله .. يبقى ترجع طفل .. المقصود هو براءة الطفل وبراءة الذهن ( التى خلقنا الله عليها من البداية قبل ان يتلوث الفكر بالخطية ) 

هذا هو الكتاب المقدس .. 
كلمة الله سهلة الادراك .. ليس لنبوغ عقلنا .. ولكن لان كلمة الله حية ونفاذة .
ومع ذلك . فكلمة الله عميقة جدا .. حتى ان الانسان بيضيع عمره كله فى قراءة الكتاب المقدس والتعلم وكتابة الكتب ( كالرهبان ).
كلمة الله بسيطة للبسيط يستطيع ان يدركها .. وعميقة جدا للمتعمق والذى يهتم باخراج الدرر من كلمة الله.
​2- الروح القدس هو الله نفسه . لان الله روح .
فمن يريد ان يعرف الله .. فالله نفسه يساعده للوصول الى الحقيقة .. مثل الالاف البشر.. الذين بحثوا ووجدوا .
قال المسيح :
*(John 15:5) ​*​​​أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا. 

فبالله .. نستطيع ان نصل لله .
وبدون الله .. لن نستطيع الوصول . 
فان لم تطلب الله ليساعدك .. فباطل هو بحثك وتعبك .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يونيو 2010)

لا ترد عليا .. وناقش فى الموضوع ولا تخرج منه يا استاذ .
فلو وجدت سؤال جديد لم يطرح .. فاطرحه لتحصل على الاجابة .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يونيو 2010)

*اعتقد ان الافضل هو تنظيف الموضوع من الردود السافلة المنحطة
و اغلاقه بما انه تم الرد
و من لديه اي اعتراضش فليفتح موضوع جديد​*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يونيو 2010)

الراجى رحمته قال:


> انت مش حافظ غير الكلمه دى



*
كفاك يا مهرج
ملات الموضوع بالاسفاف و بتعليقاتك الفارغه التافهه
ان كنت افلست و لا تجد ما تقوله فاسكت
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يونيو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *اعتقد ان الافضل هو تنظيف الموضوع من الردود السافلة المنحطة
> و اغلاقه بما انه تم الرد
> و من لديه اي اعتراضش فليفتح موضوع جديد​*



*تنظيف  الموضوع ..نعم
اغلاقه ..لا ..حتي لا يدعي احد بالكذب اننا عجزنا عن رد فاغلقنا الموضوع​*


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2010)

تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يونيو 2010)

*فى إطار حذف تعقيبات وتعليقات كتبتها  أريد ان أعيد صياغة بعض مما جاء بتعليقاتى وحذف  العبارات التى تسببت فى حذف التعليق أو المداخلة كلها
قلنا أن الكتاب المقدس  فى  سرده  أولا هو أمينا دقيقا فى ذكر تفاصيل-مادام ذكرها  له دور تربوى أخلاقي توعوى تحذيري  مفيد للبنيان الروحى والتنشئة الاخلاقية.
قلنا أيضا الكتاب المقدس لا ولم ولن   يجامل احدأ  ولا  ولم ولن  يجمل  احدا بتشديد الميم.
الكتاب المقدس فى السرد التأريخى  يقدم تفسيرأ وتأويلا  -منسوبأ غلى أصحابه  على عهدتهم ومسئؤليتهم
ومن هنا إتخذ اخوتنا المسلمون فكرة أن     ((ناقل الكفر ليس  بكافر  ))  فحينما يشتم شأ}}ل الملك المرفوض أو المشلوح إذا صح التعبير-يشتم  ولده ويسبه بأمه ويسجل الكتاب هاته الشتيمه -لايصح إطلاقا نسبها للكتاب المقدس وإلا عد ذلك تدليسا وغبنا
ونفس الكلام حينما يقول أحد أصحاب  نبي الله الصديق أيوب البار    عن ولاده البشر ال (humman being)  أنه  قياسا بعلم الله  يولد فارغا وعديم المعرفه   ومثله مثل وليد  اللاما  أو   الوعل -وهى كائنات لم تستعمل أبدا فى السب او الشتيمة    فلم يحدث ان قال  رجل الشارع لزميله  يا فرا  يا لامه او  يا  وعل  أو يا  ظبي((- 
نعود  لايحاسب الكتاب المقدس  على ذلك القول فهو مجرد ناقل مدون مسجل  لمحادثة --مطلقا لاتنسب عن كونها تشريعا إلهيا يحض أو يصرح أو حتى يبيح  تداولها . 
إذا الكتاب  فسر تفكير بنات لوط  وحديث أنفسهن لا برره   ولا  شرعنه ولا أجازه  
وسلوكهن رغم كونه قبل الشريعة الالهية الموسوية- إلا  أنه -يتسم بالشذوذ والفجور الذى ترعرعتا  فى وسطه والقصة بمجملها تشير إلى أنه مهما كان  الاب تقى الا انه كان مغلوبا على امره من الوسط الاغلب(الاكثرية )المسمومه المحيطة به- فالكتاب المقدس  قدم لوطا بارا  مغلوبا على امره نجاه الله بإرسال ملاكا لانتشاله من حريق هائل مروع إستمر شهورا  عقابا على الظلم والانحرافات الاخلاقية والشرك والجرائم المنسوبة الى قوم سدوم وعمور المدانة فى كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس- كتاب   الهدى والنور  والرشد والحكمة والبينة والذكر والتوحيد 
*****لى رجاء على  جماعة الإخوة المشرفين على التحرير والمراقبة  والمراجعه والنشر  ممكن حذف أجزاء من التعليق لا حذفه كله برمته فى حالة إحتواءه على  عبارات او كلمات خارجة الحقيقة ان مقص الرقيب أشد حدة فى تعاملة مع المسيحين  فرجاء   لطفا من الاخوة المشرفين  نطلب من سيادتكم    اولا الترفق بالتعليقات ثانيا وقفة مع الذات  وحكما عادلا  -وتحكما نزيهها بكفتى ميزان العدالة والمساواه *


----------



## crusader (22 يونيو 2010)

*لوط يا جماعة أنسان بااااااااااااااااااار و ذكر مع الأبرار في رسالة معلمنا بطرس لم يكن نبي لكن بار*
*و لكن البر هنا بر نسبي فهو بمقارنة مع من حوله كان بارا عندما أتي أهل سدوم يريدون أغتصاب الملاكين حماهم و عندها أرادوا أغتصابه ذات نفسه فعماهم الله هذا هو نوع الأشرار الذي كان لوط يعيش في وسطهم*

*أما واقعته مع بناته فأولا هو كان سكران و لكن لم يوجد نص يقوله أن السكر حرام ده واحد *
*تاني حاجة في نظرهم الأرض و من عليها هلكت فتحتاج لأعمار فأذا كان عزيزي المسلم ينكر أن الأرض في الأول خالص أيام أدم  لم تعمر عن طريق زواج الأخ بأخته و هو زواج محارم فأنا سأشهر أسلامي*
*و لكن موقف اليهودية واضح من زواج المحارم بعد الشريعة الموسوية و لكن قبل الشريعة الموسوية كان الأمر بالأنتشار و أعمار الأرض هاه واخد بالك معايا أمر الهي*
*فهل ما فعله لوط صح لأ هو حماقة لأ أكثر ولا أقل *
*((زواج المحارم أقذر درجات الأنحطاط البشري و جاء بعد الخطية الأول مباشرة للتقليل من قيمة ذلك السر و تلاها الشريعة الموسوية التي حرمت المحارم و أباحت التعددية فأرتقت درجة بالزواج حتي جاءت شريعة الكمال لتجعل لكل رجل واحد أمرأة واحدة و تردنا لحالة الفردوس فقد خلق الله أدم لحواء و حواء لأدم ))*


----------



## ابو العذارى (22 يونيو 2010)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزني شيئ


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*متابع*


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

صوت بائس قال:


> *حتى انبياء الله عز وجل ادعيتم عليهم بالزنا *
> 
> 
> *وجالسين تفسرون اسباب ان يزنى انبياء الله *
> ...



*لو تفهم شوية ما بتردد كلام فارغ !! 

الانبياء بشر
الانبياء بشر
الانبياء بشر
الانبياء بشر
و اساسا لوط مش نبي يا فالح 
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مين نبى الله
هو لوط بقة نبى
لا يا ابنى ضحكوا عليك لوط مش نبى ولا حاجة
ولا هو كمان زنى اقرا يا ابو جهل وبعدين اتكلم
ثانيا ياكتمنس تحترم نفسك بدل منشغل الفلكة المدارس بداءت والوزير الجديد مش ممانع الضرب
وانت عارف يعنى ايه مسيحى يضرب يعنى الله السلامة منك للقبر على طول
فاهدى كدا يا كتمنس واتك على عقلك 
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحريف الانجيل رسولك الامي لم يثبته !! 

و من انت يا سي السيد حتى تتكلم على كتاب تضعه فوق رأسك غصب عنك ..
هذا الكتاب الذي تتهمه بما ليس فيه هو الذي سيكون سبب في عذابك بالنار الابدية لانك لم تؤمن به بل قمت باهانته 

فهنيئا لك العذاب يا مسلم !! ​*


----------



## صوت بائس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا اهنت الانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مقدرش طبعا*

*مقدرش اهين كتاب انزله الله وهو مقدس*

*انا لو شفت الانجيل على الارض ارفعه من عليها واحطه على راسى *

*ده كلام ربنا يا بنتى مش هزار *


*بس ربنا ما قالش  ان الصالحين والانبياء بيزنو مع بناتهم  .*

*كمان مع بناتهم .و*
*ياريته حتى بيزنى زنا عادى الا انه زنى اقصى درجات التحريم  .*

* خلاص معدش عندكم تفرقه بين الطيب والخبيث  *


----------



## صوت بائس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب ازاى اصلا كتاب مقدس *

*يعنى كتاب طاهر *

*يتكلم على نبى يزنى ببناته  ؟؟؟؟*

*ازاى يعنى .*

*ده كتاب ربنا  .*

*يعنى ربنا انزل لنا كتاب يقعد الاف السنين يتكلم على نبى بدل ما يدعو الناس الى الخير*


*يقوم يحكى لهم انه زنى ببناته *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياحبيبى لو جاهل اتعلم مش غلطتنا انك جاهل 
نعيد تانى لوط مش نبى ولا عمره كان نبى والا فاثبتلنا انه كان ليه نبوة 
ثانيا مقتضيات الحدث لا تقول بان لوط او بناته زنتا 
ثالثا لا يوجد مخلوق على وجه الكرة الارضية لم يخطا كل البشر اخطاوا 
شخص واحد عاش على الارض كانسان ولم نقدر ان نبكته على خطية هو المسيح يسوع 
رابعا مش عايزين وجع دماخ يتقرا وتفهم يتنقطنا بسكاتك 
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*لوط مش نبي يا اخ ​*


----------



## صوت بائس (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يا شموس  

حتى لو ما كان نبى 

كتاب مقدس ويتكلم على زنى رجل صالح ببناته ؟؟؟

ويتكلم ان بناته كان داخلهم الشر اكثر من الخير 

يعنى كتاب منزل من عند الله ربنا بيقول لنا فيه 


ان الراجل الصالح اللى كان بيدعو قومه للهدايه 

زانى بابنتيه .


يا شموس افهم يا راجل 

افهم بقى  اصلك مخك كده صعب قوى  .

منين كتاب مقدس ومنين بيتكلم كده  .

منين جاى من عند الله و يقول ان الرجل الصالح بيزنى مع بناته  .


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*البشر مش معصومين عن الخطأ !!!! 

هذه الاجابة تكفي ​*


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تسجيل متابعة
*​


----------



## هل اتى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

لو اننا تابعنا حياة كل رسول  لوجدنا التالى :

قوم فاسقين وفاسدين

يرسل الله عز وجل لهم رسول 

يكذبون الرسول 

ينتقم الله عز وجل منهم بعذاب 

وينصر رسوله ومن امن معه




طبق هذا على نوح وموسى وقوم عاد وثمود واصحاب الايكة وقوم مدين 



لحظتها تعرف ان كان لوط نبى او لا  .


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكلام دا من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## هل اتى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اولا *

*هل عندك ما يفيد من الكتاب المقدس ان لوط ليس بنبى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*ثانيا  :*


*هل دمر الله عز وجل قرية او مدينة واخرج صالحيها منها قبل تدميرها  غير الصالح لوط على حد قولك *



*متابع معك *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اول مرة اشوف واحد يطلب دليل على شئ غير موجود
فان كان لوط مش نبى
فمن اين اتى لك بدليل انه ليس نبى 
المطلوب هو العكس ان تثبت لنا ان لوط نبى من الكتاب المقدس
سؤالك التانى مش مفهموم من اساسه
*


----------



## هل اتى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا سيدى انا اتكلم عربى *

*اعطينى من الكتاب المقدس ما يفيد  :*

*ان لوط نبى او انه غير نبى  .*

*اثبت واحده من الاثنين بنص صريح  .*

*ثانيا  :  اعطنى اسم قرية او مدينه دمرها الله عز وجل فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يرسل لها نبيا يهديها الى الصراط المستقيم  .*

*يعنى اعطنى حاله مماثله لحالة سيدنا لوط عليه السلام  .*

*انت تقول انه غير نبى ومع ذلك دمر الله عز وجل مدينته واخرجه منها قبل تعذيب اهلها  .*

*اعطنى حاله مماثله لهذه الحاله من الكتاب المقدس  لكى اقتنع  .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ا





> عطينى من الكتاب المقدس ما يفيد :
> 
> ان لوط نبى او انه غير نبى .
> 
> اثبت واحده من الاثنين بنص صريح .


ماشروط النبوه؟ طابقها مع قصة لوط المذكوره بالكتاب المقدس وأنت ستعرف الإجابه.


> انت تقول انه غير نبى ومع ذلك دمر الله عز وجل مدينته واخرجه منها قبل تعذيب اهلها


 .
هاتلى دليل أنت من الكتاب المقدس أن أبونا لوط حذر أهل سدوم وعموره لكى يتوبوا .
أيضا من قال أن الله عاقب أهل سدوم وعمورة عن شرهم مباشرة لقد تركهم أجيال لكنهم إستمروا بغيهم وفعلوا شرور الشذوذ والرذيله وكل فحش علانيه فكانت الخطية بالنسبة لهم سهله وعاديه مثل شرب الماء .
الله الإله خالق الكون الناظر إلى الكلى والفاحص القلوب الجزيل التحنن عرف بعلمه المسبق بشر طبيعة هؤلاء وعدم رجوعهم عن أخطائهم مهما أرسل لهم يحذرهم لذلك نجده طلب من أبونا إبراهيم أن يحذر أبونا لوط فقط وليس كل المدينه.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> اعطينى من الكتاب المقدس ما يفيد :
> 
> ان لوط نبى او انه غير نبى .



ما يفيد انه ليس نبي ، ان الكتاب المقدس لم يقل انه نبي
ما هذا الغباء المطلق؟!!



> اثبت واحده من الاثنين بنص صريح .



النص الصريح لا يستخدم الا مع الاغبياء
فهل انت منهم؟



> ثانيا : اعطنى اسم قرية او مدينه دمرها الله عز وجل فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يرسل لها نبيا يهديها الى الصراط المستقيم .
> 
> يعنى اعطنى حاله مماثله لحالة سيدنا لوط عليه السلام .
> 
> ...



و من قال لك ان الله يرسل نبي لكل مدينة قبل تدميرها؟
هل تفترض ام انك تطابق فكرك الاسلامي علي الكتاب المقدس؟!!​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> ا
> .
> .
> *الله الإله خالق الكون الناظر إلى الكلى والفاحص القلوب الجزيل التحنن عرف بعلمه المسبق بشر طبيعة هؤلاء وعدم رجوعهم عن أخطائهم مهما أرسل لهم يحذرهم لذلك نجده طلب من أبونا إبراهيم أن يحذر أبونا لوط فقط وليس كل المدينه*.


*انا ممكن اوضح نقطة لحضرتك انا معاك ان الله بعلمة السابق*
*يعلم طبيعة البشر ان كانوا سيهتدوا او يظلوا بضلالتهم ولكن مع ذلك يرسل اليهم من يرشدهم الى الحق وينهيهم عن الباطل*
*وهو يعرف ويعلم انة سيهتدوا أو لا يهتدوا ولكن الارسال لهؤلاء العصاة ليس الا هو للحجة عليهم حتى لا يكون لهم حجة بعد الرسل وهذة سنة الله فى تعاملة مع العصاة واشكرك لمجهودكم وحاوركم الممتع اخوكم ادهم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *انا ممكن اوضح نقطة لحضرتك انا معاك ان الله بعلمة السابق*
> *يعلم طبيعة البشر ان كانوا سيهتدوا او يظلوا بضلالتهم ولكن مع ذلك يرسل اليهم من يرشدهم الى الحق وينهيهم عن الباطل*
> *وهو يعرف ويعلم انة سيهتدوا أو لا يهتدوا ولكن الارسال لهؤلاء العصاة ليس الا هو للحجة عليهم حتى لا يكون لهم حجة بعد الرسل وهذة سنة الله فى تعاملة مع العصاة واشكرك لمجهودكم وحاوركم الممتع اخوكم ادهم*


من قال أن إرسال الله لرسول الى كل مدينه يدمرها بسبب شر أهلهاهو أمر واجب حدوثه أين النص بذلك فى الكتاب المقدس.
عندما يقوم الله بعمل فلابد من أن تكون هناك فائده منه وإلا فليس هناك فائده من القيام به أما عن الحجه فيكفى تركهم لهم أجيال لكى يرجعوا عن خطاياهم دون فائده.
فالله خالق الكون لايتعامل معنا بأسلوب الروتين المعروف فى المصالح الحكوميه.


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> من قال أن إرسال الله لرسول الى كل مدينه يدمرها بسبب شر أهلهاهو أمر واجب حدوثه أين النص بذلك فى الكتاب المقدس.
> عندما يقوم الله بعمل فلابد من أن تكون هناك فائده منه وإلا فليس هناك فائده من القيام به أما عن الحجه فيكفى تركهم لهم أجيال لكى يرجعوا عن خطاياهم دون فائده.
> فالله خالق الكون لايتعامل معنا بأسلوب الروتين المعروف فى المصالح الحكوميه.


 
*افهمنى أخى الله عندما يرى هؤلاء العصاة وانهم يذادون فى معصيته فى بداية الامر يمهلهم لعلهم يهتدون واو يعودوا الى*
*رشدهم ولكنهم يذادوا فعند ذلك يغضب الرب منهم ويريد ان يعاقبهم ولكنة من رحمتة بخلقة لا يعاقبهم مباشرتا مع انهم يستحقوا العقاب ولكن الرب رحيم بهم فيرسل اليهم من يقول*
*لهم ان الرب غاضب من افعالهم ويأمرهم ان يتركوا معصيتة*
*ويعودوا الى طاعتة فمن اجاب هذا الرسول نجاة الله من العذاب ومن استمر على عصيانة اصابتة عقوبت الرب فى الدنيا مع عقوبتة فى الاخرة وهذا كلة يرجع لرحمة الرب فى تعاملة مع عبادة فلا تستغرب من ذلك وانظر الى قصة النبى موسى مع*
*فرعون ستجد ما اقولة لك بها لقد طال ظلم فرعون لبنى اسرائيل وكان الله قادر ان يغرقهم من قبل ان يبعث لهم موسى*
*ولكنة ارسل لهم النبى موسى يحزهم من ظلمهم ولكنهم استمروا فعند ذلك اغرقهم الرب بظلمهم وهذة هى من رحمة الرب بعادة ان يرسل اليهم من يحزرهم عقوبتة واسف اخى للاطالة *


----------

